# LENS...anyone heard of it?



## Slaughterher (Jul 29, 2006)

I started CBT therapy yesterday and my psychologist put this thing on my head called a LENS unit...it sends waves to your brain or something like that...

anyway..last night I woke up in a cold sweat saying "HELP ME".
I had the worst nightmare I have ever had..

Do you think it could be from the unit?

I cant find anything online about it.

Shes the only one that uses it in this area..

=/


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

> I started CBT therapy yesterday and my psychologist put this thing on my head called a LENS unit...it sends waves to your brain or something like that...


Never heard of it. Certainly not part of CBT


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

the Internet said:


> The LENS system, or The Low Energy Neurofeedback System is a neurofeedback system that uses an electromagnetic field as the carrier wave for the feedback. With this method, the EEG leads serve as bi-directional conduits for both the brainwaves and the feedback signals. This neurofeedback method is distinct in that the duration of treatment for ADD/ADHD, depression, PTSD, Tourette's, and seizures is claimed to average a fewer amount of sessions, and the system settings and electrode site selection change from client to client, and for any client, change from time to time. In addition, the same range of side effects as occurring with traditional neurofeedback appear more rapidly.


It appears your psychologist gave you an EEG: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electroencephalography


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

No psychologist is getting near my head.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I had yearly EEG's done when I was in elementary school. I had a seizure from a vaccination and they wanted to make sure I wouldn't develop a seizure disorder. They connected wires to my head and flashed lights on my closed eyes. They never seen anything abnormal.


----------

